# Flash Plugin install Problem



## skmpz (Jan 30, 2010)

I followed handbook instructions to install flash plugin on freebsd 8 .. (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/el/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html)

so i stuck at the point which i should install linux-f10-flashplugin10 ..

here's my output

```
dhcppc2# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10/ && make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/.
fetch: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 4044751, actual 4050308
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
```

what could i do?
thx in advance


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 30, 2010)

Download the file install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz manually, place it in /usr/ports/distfiles and reinstall.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2010)

First try this:


```
rm -rf /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32
```

You may have an aborted download in there which keeps causing checksum errors. Delete it, and try installing the port again.


----------



## skmpz (Jan 30, 2010)

so.. i will download the file.. put it in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin.. rename it to 10.0r32 and do cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10/ && make install clean again ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2010)

Note: is your ports tree up to date? The correct Flash version is now linux-f10-flashplugin-*10.0r42*, and it should use files in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r42/.

Update your ports tree before you continue!


----------



## skmpz (Jan 30, 2010)

so.. i updated the ports tree .. and it worked automatically .. i did also the last few things after the linux plugin.. restarted firefox but yet i cant see youtube videos.. 
here's my aboutlugins output:

```
Helix DNA Plugin: RealPlayer G2 Plug-In Compatible (compatible; Totem)

    File name: libtotem-complex-plugin.so
    The Totem 2.26.3 plugin handles video and audio streams.

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin 	RealAudio document 	rpm 	Yes
VLC Multimedia Plugin (compatible Totem 2.26.3)

    File name: libtotem-cone-plugin.so
    The Totem 2.26.3 plugin handles video and audio streams.

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
application/x-vlc-plugin 	VLC Multimedia Plugin 		Yes
application/vlc 	VLC Multimedia Plugin 		Yes
video/x-google-vlc-plugin 	VLC Multimedia Plugin 		Yes
application/x-ogg 	Ogg multimedia file 	ogg 	Yes
application/ogg 	Ogg multimedia file 	ogg 	Yes
audio/ogg 	Ogg Audio 	oga 	Yes
audio/x-ogg 	Ogg Audio 	ogg 	Yes
video/ogg 	Ogg Video 	ogv 	Yes
video/x-ogg 	Ogg Video 	ogg 	Yes
application/annodex 	Annodex exchange format 	anx 	Yes
audio/annodex 	Annodex Audio 	axa 	Yes
video/annodex 	Annodex Video 	axv 	Yes
video/mpeg 	MPEG video 	mpg, mpeg, mpe 	Yes
audio/wav 	WAV audio 	wav 	Yes
audio/x-wav 	WAV audio 	wav 	Yes
audio/mpeg 	MP3 audio 	mp3 	Yes
application/x-nsv-vp3-mp3 	NullSoft video 	nsv 	Yes
video/flv 	Flash video 	flv 	Yes
application/x-totem-plugin 	Totem Multimedia plugin 		Yes
Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (compatible; Totem)

    File name: libtotem-gmp-plugin.so
    The Totem 2.26.3 plugin handles video and audio streams.

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
application/x-mplayer2 	AVI video 	avi, wma, wmv 	Yes
video/x-ms-asf-plugin 	ASF video 	asf, wmv 	Yes
video/x-msvideo 	AVI video 	asf, wmv 	Yes
video/x-ms-asf 	ASF video 	asf 	Yes
video/x-ms-wmv 	Windows Media video 	wmv 	Yes
video/x-wmv 	Windows Media video 	wmv 	Yes
video/x-ms-wvx 	Windows Media video 	wmv 	Yes
video/x-ms-wm 	Windows Media video 	wmv 	Yes
video/x-ms-wmp 	Windows Media video 	wmv 	Yes
application/x-ms-wms 	Windows Media video 	wms 	Yes
application/x-ms-wmp 	Windows Media video 	wmp 	Yes
application/asx 	Microsoft ASX playlist 	asx 	Yes
audio/x-ms-wma 	Windows Media audio 	wma 	Yes
DivXÃ‚Â® Web Player

    File name: libtotem-mully-plugin.so
    DivX Web Player version 1.4.0.233

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
video/divx 	AVI video 	divx 	Yes
QuickTime Plug-in 7.2.0

    File name: libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so
    The Totem 2.26.3 plugin handles video and audio streams.

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
video/quicktime 	QuickTime video 	mov 	Yes
video/mp4 	MPEG-4 video 	mp4 	Yes
image/x-macpaint 	MacPaint Bitmap image 	pntg 	Yes
image/x-quicktime 	Macintosh Quickdraw/PICT drawing 	pict, pict1, pict2 	Yes
video/x-m4v 	MPEG-4 video 	m4v 	Yes
Scalable Vector Graphics

    File name: libmozsvgdec.so
    Scalable Vector Graphics, as handled by RSVG-2.26.0. Views SVG images.
    See http://librsvg.sourceforge.net/ for information.

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
image/svg+xml 	Scalable Vector Graphics 	svg,svgz 	Yes
image/svg-xml 	Scalable Vector Graphics 	svg,svgz 	Yes
image/svg 	Scalable Vector Graphics 	svg,svgz 	Yes
image/vnd.adobe.svg+xml 	Scalable Vector Graphics 	svg,svgz 	Yes
text/xml-svg 	Scalable Vector Graphics 	svg,svgz 	Yes
Default Plugin
```

:S


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2010)

First make sure _all_ of your installed ports are up to date. Run [cmd=]pkg_version -vL=[/cmd] and upgrade the stuff that needs upgrading (make sure you apply info in /usr/ports/UPDATING).


----------



## skmpz (Jan 30, 2010)

ok so there were a lot apps outdated..
i used portupgrade -P -a..

what should i try when this is finished ? :S


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2010)

Try or retry the steps in the HowTo (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5786).


----------



## skmpz (Jan 31, 2010)

i get this :\

```
[root@dhcppc2 /usr/home/skmpz]# portupgrade -aRv
--->  Session started at: Sun, 31 Jan 2010 14:15:08 +0200
Stale dependency: gnome2-2.26.3 --> epiphany-2.26.3_4 -- manually run 'pkgdb -F' to fix, or specify -O to force.
--->  Session ended at: Sun, 31 Jan 2010 14:15:20 +0200 (consumed 00:00:12)
```
and so i try pkgdb -F and..

```
...................................
checking for LIBSOUP... configure: error: Package requirements (libsoup-2.4 >= 2.27.91) were not met:

Requested 'libsoup-2.4 >= 2.27.91' but version of libsoup is 2.26.3

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables LIBSOUP_CFLAGS
and LIBSOUP_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at
gnome@FreeBSD.org, and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.1.15.4/config.log", (b) the output
of the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output. Also, it might
be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any website,
copy-and-paste into http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com, or use send-pr(1) with
the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the mailing list
(gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing lists are
usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20100131-48790-szo61z-0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
--->  Skipping 'www/gir-repository-webkit' because a requisite port 'www/webkit-gtk2' failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'www/epiphany' because a requisite port 'www/gir-repository-webkit' failed (specify -k to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! www/webkit-gtk2	(configure error)
	* www/gir-repository-webkit
	* www/epiphany
Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/local/sbin/portinstall www/epiphany
[root@dhcppc2 /usr/home/skmpz]#
```
i tried to install epiphany again but i cant..


----------

